# Who was the biggest waste of a spot in the 2022 rumbles?



## Mister Abigail

This only includes non active wrestlers in ‘guest’ spots and celebrities. Also not including Ronda since she won.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dominik Mysterio overall lolololol

Out of that guest list, multiple choices. Summer Rae, Cameron, Ivory, Molly Holly, Sarah Logan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Summer Rae especially after all that Legend status crap on social media and people thinking she's just trying to get heat yet got shafted aside as i expected her to once she hit that ring.


----------



## Geert Wilders

shane mcmahon. why tf did he need to be there? he didnt add any value to the rumble. knoxville was there to promote the next jackass (so obviously WWE got paid for that) and bad bunny is an A list celeb who will add to WWE stock. Furthermore, he was there to fill the annual celeb spot. and he's actually pretty decent for a celeb.


----------



## Fearless Viper

I don't see it as a waste spot. They're just filling the card that's all.


----------



## Mutant God

Kelly Kelly


----------



## RainmakerV2

Shane. That final 4 spot could have gone to someone like Breakker or Gunther to build up NXT. Although I kind of see why they didn't do that considering how Brock just annihilated everyone. Might have been for their own good in the long run.


----------



## jobber81

Bugs Bunny 
Melina


----------



## adamclark52

You can’t spell “waste of space” without “Kelly Kelly”


----------



## VodooPimpin

I’d have to say summer Rae and Sarah logan . But Michelle McCool and bad bunny were decent for what they are


----------



## DUD

Kelly Kelly, Summer Rae and Alicia Fox.

They all looked different beyond recognition and the latter two did not look well.

In the men's I sighed when Moss, Boogs, Ridge, Dominik, Bad Bunny and Shane entered but the first three put in a better showing than I anticipated.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Melina. Why bring her back to just eliminate her like that?

Shane McMahon. Why is he in the final 4?

Bad Bunny. Same with Shane.


----------



## holy

For the mens rumble, it's tough to choose from majority of the guys in that match. Jobber after jobber after jobber.

I probably could've came out as an entrant and got a similar crowd reaction to 70% of the guys in that match. Embarrassing to watch.


----------



## La Parka

Madcap Moss, Boogs or Ridge Holland

Take your pick


----------



## Dr. Middy

Shane. 

This annoying fucker was final 3, and his weird mid-life crisis has gone on long enough.


----------



## Freelancer

Dominik Mysterio. I'm sorry, he just sucks. Send Hook to finish him.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

WHY TF IS RICOCHET NOT ON THIS LIST!?!


----------



## Mister Abigail

thatonewwefanguy said:


> WHY TF IS RICOCHET NOT ON THIS LIST!?!


Because it's a list of guest spots, not full time wrestlers.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Mister Abigail said:


> Because it's a list of guest spots, not full time wrestlers.


He basically is a guest, how many times a month do you see ricochet on your tv(with new and current wwe product)?


----------



## Mister Abigail

thatonewwefanguy said:


> He basically is a guest, how many times a month do you see ricochet on your tv(with new and current wwe product)?


Couldn't tell you. I only watch occasional recaps and ppvs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Mister Abigail said:


> Couldn't tell you. I only watch occasional recaps and ppvs.


oh, well he is basically a jobber


----------



## troyag93

Johnny Knoxville was one of the most over guys in the rumble. So I don't get how he gets 3 votes.


Sarah Logan was a waste of time. People in the thread last time was asking "who" when she came out.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

your also missing another guest entrant, Ivory


----------



## Mister Abigail

thatonewwefanguy said:


> your also missing another guest entrant, Ivory


Ah shit. I did it on my phone and when I posted it, it came up blank so I had to do it again. I knew I’d miss one.


----------



## ShiningStar

Summer Rae-Literally for a spot where her and Natalya have beef from a Total Divas segment 6 or so years ago. 

Kelly Kelly -Total filler and l the 2nd or 3rd time they have used her,probably could have given some NXT jobbe her 2 minutes.

Alicia Fox-If they were gonna use her at least do some comedy spot,otherwise like Kelly she was just taking a spot someone who still works for them could have gotten


As badly booked as both rumbles were and as overreliant as they were on past names since they gutted their womens roster those were the only 3 for them women that were 100% unnneccesary


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Sasha Banks & Dominik Mysterio


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i am still picking Ricochet


----------



## Bobholly39

No one. I thought it was fine honestly.

People complaining about Shane and being in the final 4....but he came out at #28. He didn't stay that long or anything. The "final 4" is only relevant some years, when there's a big showdown and each guy looks great. It simply wasn't even a thing this year. It was for the women's, with Rhea/Bianca/Ronda/Charlotte. Big 4. For the men's rumble, it wasn't even a thing though.

I liked the Knoxville, I thought it was funny. Bad Bunny looked great too. Shane was a fun surprise, it's always exciting when you hear his music unexpectedly. 

Women's side - there was a ton more filler. There were rumors of Asuka, Bailey, Paige and many others returning, and they didn't, so it's a bit disappointing. Flipside is - I don't think either of them should have returned just to get lost in the shuffle of a Ronda victory, so it's probably fine to hold them off. Lots of filler spots like Kelly Kelly or Summer Rae - but overall it was fine, no one booked too strong.

I think my biggest issue is a few wrestlers worth protecting weren't protected enough during eliminations. This includes:

1. Sasha. I was shocked when she was out, I thought it might be a botch. Like it's fine if you want her out early, but build id up a bit better?
2. Big E. Shocked again, just tossed out like nothing. Give him a better showing? And I don't even like him


----------

